

Special Pledge for Hacker News Readers on iOS Course [kickstarter] - simonparkin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/214306041/learn-to-develop-ios-applications-for-the-iphone-i/posts/811720

======
dang
This post was gamed by sockpuppets which are now all banned. We have also
banned the submitter, at least until we get a promise that this will never
happen again.

All: Doing this is one of the surest ways to get yourself banned from Hacker
News.

------
spreadyourkeys
Done deal. How long is this offer on for?

~~~
simonparkin
I hadn't thought of a time frame, should I?

------
simonparkin
Please upvote :)

------
techguy5116
oooo great (:

~~~
simonparkin
Glad you like.

------
thecreatortech
cool

~~~
simonparkin
Glad you like.

